# Software Build v10.2 2020.4.1 4a4ad401858 (2020-01-27)



## SafariKC

2020.4.1 on the way out now


----------



## Eli

Looks like 2020.4.1 is starting to show up on NA cars, no change in release notes.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Can someone report on the NoA and AP differences, please??


----------



## ironinside

Is this new? I have never seen it say, specifically that its updating Autopilot....

also said it was updating the Electronic Control Unit —with a lot of bangs, thuds, whines and whirls...


----------



## WonkoTheSane

I'm getting 2020.4.1 now, and I'm scheduled for HW3 upgrade on Monday 2/3. Is there any correlation?


----------



## FogNoggin

WonkoTheSane said:


> I'm getting 2020.4.1 now, and I'm scheduled for HW3 upgrade on Monday 2/3. Is there any correlation?


I have HW3 and am also downloading 2020.4.1. I don't think there's a correlation.


----------



## iChris93

I have HW 2.5 and no scheduled update to 3.0 and installing now.


----------



## agastya

I have HW 2.5 and installing now. No call yet from SC abt HW3 upgrade


----------



## JWardell

ironinside said:


> Is this new? I have never seen it say, specifically that its updating Autopilot....
> 
> also said it was updating the Electronic Control Unit -with a lot of bangs, thuds, whines and whirls...


Not new, detailed update progress came with v10, but it was very dark and not noticeable so maybe they made it more obvious now.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Is anyone getting 2020.4.1 who didn't purchase HW3, regardless of install status? Guess I'm just not used to being in the first 10%.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

WonkoTheSane said:


> Is anyone getting 2020.4.1 who didn't purchase HW3, regardless of install status? Guess I'm just not used to being in the first 10%.


I'm not sure what you're asking.

I don't have HW3, but purchased FSD last fall and it's installing right now.

Full disclosure: Anticipating that an update was imminent, I checked for updates when I left for work, when I got to work (10 minutes later), when I left work and when I got home. If our detached garage wasn't 40 feet away and 3 stories down, I probably would have checked a few more times.

EDIT: I think I understand your question now. Did anyone who didn't pay for FSD get this update...


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking.
> 
> I don't have HW3, but purchased FSD last fall and it's installing right now.
> 
> Full disclosure: Anticipating that an update was imminent, I checked for updates when I left for work, when I got to work (10 minutes later), when I left work and when I got home. If our detached garage wasn't 40 feet away and 3 stories down, I probably would have checked a few more times.
> 
> EDIT: I think I understand your question now. Did anyone who didn't pay for FSD get this update...


Yes, that's my question. My nephew (no FSD) hasn't gotten it, but it is early in the process. He is on the early access/beta program though so that is another factor.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

Installed 10 minutes ago, AWD FSD purchased with car, delivery 11/2018, VIN 119XXX. Did request HW3 retrofit last night, currently scheduled for 2/10/2020 install. 

Nothing of note on surface, just the "Additional Info" in the software tab.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

This is really starting to pick up now.










I generally get updates when the poll shows about 50% of pollsters having it. Occasionally I'm earlier than that.


----------



## Deadbattery

I think the Update info is unchanged from 50.x.x


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Deadbattery said:


> I think the Update info is unchanged from 50.x.x


Actually this was posted here, including the updated vehicle info that wasn't covered in 50.x.x


----------



## SkipperOFMO

It's downloading to my car here in Saint Louis.


----------



## Jobine

Download stopped 100%, but the installation does't start, I restarted the vehicle, and still stopped.


----------



## iChris93

Jobine said:


> Download stopped 100%, but the installation does't start, I restarted the vehicle, and still stopped.


Patience.


----------



## GDN

Poll added. Just installed on a 2018 LR RWD HW 2.5, FSD purchased. Waiting on the AWD, maybe tonight, maybe not. Time to go check the screen and reboot.


----------



## Boggtj01

I just installed on my 2018 LR RWD with AP 2.5 HW with Enhanced Autopilot. Haven’t purchased FSD.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

Jobine said:


> Download stopped 100%, but the installation does't start, I restarted the vehicle, and still stopped.


Is your sentry mode on? Mine stopped at 100% until I turned sentry mode off and then it completed.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

SkipperOFMO said:


> It's downloading to my car here in Saint Louis.


Finished the install at my office and used both autopilot & NOA, both were improved over 50.7 with the lane centering and "ping pong". Had a real confident feel to it.


----------



## Mustc

Installed the update and then went to charge. With 40 miles left on the battery, it charged at over 500 miles per hour initially. I don't remember it charging this fast before the update.


----------



## AusTesla

Just installed 2020.4.1 here in Australia interesting to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## AusTesla

It was a big update if all they’re advising is you can now see some extra detail of your vehicle


----------



## garsh

AusTesla said:


> It was a big update if all they're advising is you can now see some extra detail of your vehicle


The 2020.4 series appears to have been a large update for China. But it's a good sign that Tesla appears to be getting the whole world onto a single software version so quickly after introducing a large region-specific update - it's unlikely that they had to add any/many "hacks" for the China cars.


----------



## Kizzy

After what seemed like ages to download and install, it finished and I was able to drive it home tonight.

First impression is that Autopilot has improved significantly. Less ping ponging (though I did still detect a slight steer correction coming out of long curves). For a while, I've been avoiding using it on a 2-lane road where before the previous update, it'd been behaving quite fine and I had a fair bit of confidence in it. It seemed to drive on that road fine. Even on freeways, I'd been disengaging a lot more on curves.

Overall, it seems to be dropping some of that left bias in curves (yay 🤞🏽). We'll have to see how it performs in the daytime and with a lot more traffic).

Oh, AP did bail on me once in the fog on my way home, otherwise it seemed pretty confident most of the time.

At this point, I recommend this update. Oh, also the new informational display is nice. I think that'll make it a bit easier to diagnose some potential problems while troubleshooting fellow owner's cars (Do you have a Model ____ manufactured after <date> but before <date>?).


----------



## garsh

Kizzy said:


> First impression is that Autopilot has improved significantly. Less ping ponging


It was just as bad (if not worse) during my commute this morning.


----------



## Kizzy

garsh said:


> It was just as bad (if not worse) during my commute this morning.


Nooooo! Did it get too close to vehicles on the left in curves?


----------



## garsh

Kizzy said:


> Nooooo! Did it get too close to vehicles on the left in curves?


Left... Right... it's just not able to remain in the middle of a curve anymore.


----------



## KAVSHER

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Installed 10 minutes ago, AWD FSD purchased with car, delivery 11/2018, VIN 119XXX. Did request HW3 retrofit last night, currently scheduled for 2/10/2020 install.
> 
> Nothing of note on surface, just the "Additional Info" in the software tab.


How did you request HW3 retrofit ?


----------



## Needsdecaf

I never get too excited about how autopilot drives right after an update. Seems like the computer always goes through a bit of a learning curve right after. Sometimes it's rough, sometimes smooth, and then after a few days to a week it seems to even out to where it ends up. 

So this seems to be mainly a bug fix / tweak? 

Beyond getting rid of the ping-ponging, I'm interested in hearing if we have any other fixes, such as the texting and voice commands working better, anything for smart summon, etc.


----------



## harrison987

KAVSHER said:


> How did you request HW3 retrofit ?


I just scheduled service via the app and requested the software update.

The service center called me and said they would install.









However the car does not indicate hardware 3... But rather full self-driving computer.


----------



## PaulT

I wonder if there is surprise in here that will be unlocked after earnings call... this was a big update for not much noticeable difference...


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

KAVSHER said:


> How did you request HW3 retrofit ?


Through the app as "Other."

Will put out there I do have a quarter size puncture in my bumper and my request also includes the replacement of the bumper, which was previously quoted ($900.) it isn't that noticeable, I've been waiting till HW3 retro before I put it in the shop... no sense of having two visits.

Side note: to my GREAT surprise an hour closer service center has opened by me. Tesla really is expending their centers. It was a WONDERFUL surprise to find out by Tesla that they auto-scheduled me to the closest center (rather than the one I've been to 3 times previously)


----------



## Klaus-rf

Updated to 2020.4.1 last PM. 3-finger reboot this AM before operating/driving.

Well, lots of stuff to comment on.

AFAIT the ping-ponging / lane wandering seems the same. No improvement.

There is a recurrence of previously fixed bad behavior. Driving in four lane, divided roadway with traffic in left lane and me in right. No traffic for at least 100 yards in my lane and car panics with the emergency obstacle warning. NOTHING around to be panicked about.

It, again, has trouble making AP lane changes. Haven't seen this behavior since the early September 2019 flavor. In AP mode, activate turn signal . Flasher comes on but car does not move. Will not let me cancel the turn signal until AFTER I manually exit AP. Did this 4 out of 8 attempted lane changes today. Haven't seen this behavior since mid-Sept 19 (39.x?).

On same 4-lane divided roadway (two in each direction with turn lanes in center), Car madly maneuvered around a road rut that it has never responded to previously. Rut has been there for years and it was suddenly discovered this morning. Strange.

On curved 4-lane, non-divided road with two each dir and center turn lane. Car stays on way outside of lane - inches into the other lane. Didn't do this previously.

The car bailed out of AP twice on my morning drive. No idea why. Seems like it gets into a turn and freaks out - and bails out of AP. If the human driver isn't ready immediately to take over, bad things will happen - as it does NOT drop out of TACC.

I hope this version get replaced QUICKLY.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Looks like it's slowing down a bit on TeslaFi.


----------



## Derik

Well I found an interesting issue with this one.
Was driving and my wife pulled up the web browswer and the entire screen locked up for about 5-10 seconds. Clearly noticiable as the cars stopped moving, and my speed actually stopped where it was. (Was going a whole 22 mph at the time, and coming to a stop so it was pretty obvious as well).
After the 5-10 seconds the web browswer showed up and everything refreshed to the current information. 
I tried it myself again today to see if it was a 1 time thing, but it happened again.

Doesn't effect the driving at all, but the situation awareness goes away.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Boggtj01 said:


> I just installed on my 2018 LR RWD with AP 2.5 HW with Enhanced Autopilot. Haven't purchased FSD.


Just installed mine on LR RWD FSD purchased in April 2019. Pretty big download of around 3.4 Gb


----------



## WonkoTheSane

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Through the app as "Other."
> 
> Will put out there I do have a quarter size puncture in my bumper and my request also includes the replacement of the bumper, which was previously quoted ($900.) it isn't that noticeable, I've been waiting till HW3 retro before I put it in the shop... no sense of having two visits.
> 
> Side note: to my GREAT surprise an hour closer service center has opened by me. Tesla really is expending their centers. It was a WONDERFUL surprise to find out by Tesla that they auto-scheduled me to the closest center (rather than the one I've been to 3 times previously)


I had no other repairs needed. I just set up an appointment via the phone app using "Other".


----------



## DaisyB

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Installed 10 minutes ago, AWD FSD purchased with car, delivery 11/2018, VIN 119XXX. Did request HW3 retrofit last night, currently scheduled for 2/10/2020 install.
> 
> Nothing of note on surface, just the "Additional Info" in the software tab.


How do you request HW3 retrofit? Just did and have an appt. also, I never got. The ability for "read messages" that the last update promised. No "message" tab in call. Anyone else have that?
edit #2. SC called and they don't have the HW3 equipment. They said to try in a month!


----------



## Unplugged

Francois Gaucher said:


> . . . Pretty big download of around 3.4 Gb


Things must be bigger in Canada. My download was only 2.8GB.


----------



## Klaus-rf

DaisyB said:


> How do you request HW3 retrofit? Just did and have an appt. also, I never got. The ability for "read messages" that the last update promised. No "message" tab in call. Anyone else have that?
> edit #2. SC called and they don't have the HW3 equipment. They said to try in a month!


 My car also has no Messages tab. Does not notify of nor read text messages.


----------



## Long Ranger

DaisyB said:


> No "message" tab in call. Anyone else have that?





Klaus-rf said:


> My car also has no Messages tab. Does not notify of nor read text messages.


Tap the Bluetooth icon in upper right of screen. Select your phone. Do you have Sync Messages enabled? You won't see the Messages tab unless that is enabled.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Long Ranger said:


> Tap the Bluetooth icon in upper right of screen. Select your phone. Do you have Sync Messages enabled? You won't see the Messages tab unless that is enabled.


 Will check next time I'm in car.

Tks.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Unplugged said:


> Things must be bigger in Canada. My download was only 2.8GB.


Interesting I'm only seeing the largest event being 550mb in the last couple days


----------



## GDN

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Interesting I'm only seeing the largest event being 550mb in the last couple days


I can't officially measure my download, but also believe it to be small because I did it in about 10 minutes connected to my hotspot on the way home tonight.


----------



## Avid

Just downloaded, 2.9gb., from 50.7


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Unplugged said:


> Things must be bigger in Canada. My download was only 2.8GB.


It's the exchange rate.


----------



## airbusav8r

I would take a peek at your map version; there was a very large map update (long due), these generally are around 2.5gb, leaving the other 700-850mb for the standard OTA update. So hopefully they added a lot of additional meta data, would be curious if anyone sees speed limit improvements. I trust that icon too often to realize I’m doing 15 under or 5-10 over, on streets that are highly trafficked.


----------



## Needsdecaf

No notable differences whatsoever on my drive in this morning. In fact, on the first leg (before I stopped for bagels) it was really fouled up with the voice controls. It would beep, but not show the green mic or bring up the voice control whatsoever. Just beep and go back to playing the radio right after. 

After my stop, which was about 10 minutes, voice control came back. 

But no real changes to Autopilot behavior, voice control, anything. When it reads you texts, it STILL does not mute your audio. Stupid. 

So I'm not sure what this update fixed. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## airj1012

Rick Steinwand said:


> This is really starting to pick up now.
> I generally get updates when the poll shows about 50% of pollsters having it. Occasionally I'm earlier than that.





SkipperOFMO said:


> It's downloading to my car here in Saint Louis.





Boggtj01 said:


> I just installed on my 2018 LR RWD with AP 2.5 HW with Enhanced Autopilot. Haven't purchased FSD.


Guys/Gals,

I know everyone is really excited about new software releases, but please limit posts to meaningful information. These threads get watered down and become very lengthy to sift through.


----------



## ibgeek

Needsdecaf said:


> No notable differences whatsoever on my drive in this morning. In fact, on the first leg (before I stopped for bagels) it was really fouled up with the voice controls. It would beep, but not show the green mic or bring up the voice control whatsoever. Just beep and go back to playing the radio right after.
> 
> After my stop, which was about 10 minutes, voice control came back.
> 
> But no real changes to Autopilot behavior, voice control, anything. When it reads you texts, it STILL does not mute your audio. Stupid.
> 
> So I'm not sure what this update fixed. Time will tell I guess.


I find that when the car is reading texts to me, my music audio volume is reduced to the point where I have no issue hearing my texts. You might want to try raising the volume while a text is being read. Similar to how you can adjust the volume of navigation directions.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Needsdecaf said:


> No notable differences whatsoever on my drive in this morning. In fact, on the first leg (before I stopped for bagels) it was really fouled up with the voice controls. It would beep, but not show the green mic or bring up the voice control whatsoever. Just beep and go back to playing the radio right after.
> 
> After my stop, which was about 10 minutes, voice control came back.
> 
> But no real changes to Autopilot behavior, voice control, anything. When it reads you texts, it STILL does not mute your audio. Stupid.
> 
> So I'm not sure what this update fixed. Time will tell I guess.


Did a 100 km commute today. No camera blocked or dirty messages. It's a very sunny day today in Montreal. With version 50.7 I should have received many messages. So up to now it's positive.


----------



## GDN

airbusav8r said:


> I would take a peek at your map version; there was a very large map update (long due), these generally are around 2.5gb, leaving the other 700-850mb for the standard OTA update. So hopefully they added a lot of additional meta data, would be curious if anyone sees speed limit improvements. I trust that icon too often to realize I'm doing 15 under or 5-10 over, on streets that are highly trafficked.


Please show us your map version and when you got it? Most map updates have been closer to 5 GB and I'm not aware of one in about 8 months. Several people reported this as being a large download (however mine did seem quick) but no one has reported new maps.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

I'm just curious to know if anyone in Europe has received this update. I hope they've fixed the problems with voice commands and SMS utterance...


----------



## mrau

My download for this update was about 2.5 gb. About 5 times the normal size. I am on Maps 2019.20 ......which I think is the same version I've had for awhile.


----------



## Lgkahn

My car will not charge over 30 MPH after this update


----------



## Needsdecaf

ibgeek said:


> I find that when the car is reading texts to me, my music audio volume is reduced to the point where I have no issue hearing my texts. You might want to try raising the volume while a text is being read. Similar to how you can adjust the volume of navigation directions.


I can still hear it. But my audio volume doesn't change. I hear both.

Stupid design.


----------



## JeffC

I did not watch the update closely, not noticed the headlights coming on several times, presumably due to reboots or some kind of resets during the update process.

Only noticeable difference is addition of "Additional Vehicle Information" link under Software as others have noted.


----------



## JasonF

JeffC said:


> Only noticeable difference is addition of "Additional Vehicle Information" link under Software as others have noted.


No AP or FSD here, so that's the only thing new that's visible in the notes. My car is off-peak charging, so I won't know if the rated range is affected until 11:30 pm.


----------



## JeffC

Jobine said:


> Download stopped 100%, but the installation does't start, I restarted the vehicle, and still stopped.


It's normal for it to stop at 100% and wait a while. It's working on the update. Be patient. Let it complete the process on its own.

Never restart the car while it's updating. That's dangerous for ANY electronics/computer/software/operating system/phone, as potentially can brick the car/device/computer. Tesla probably goes to extensive lengths to make sure this doesn't happen, but it's not worth the risk. Give it time.


----------



## ibgeek

Needsdecaf said:


> I can still hear it. But my audio volume doesn't change. I hear both.
> 
> Stupid design.


Not trying to take anything away from your perfectly valid opinion, but personally, I find that the feature works just fine for me. Either way I am sure that there is a legit reason why it was done the way it was done. To just assume that it was a stupid mistake might be a little much given what they've accomplished with this car.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Through the app as "Other."
> 
> Will put out there I do have a quarter size puncture in my bumper and my request also includes the replacement of the bumper, which was previously quoted ($900.) it isn't that noticeable, I've been waiting till HW3 retro before I put it in the shop... no sense of having two visits.
> 
> Side note: to my GREAT surprise an hour closer service center has opened by me. Tesla really is expending their centers. It was a WONDERFUL surprise to find out by Tesla that they auto-scheduled me to the closest center (rather than the one I've been to 3 times previously)


Update: Yesterday I received the official agreement for my FSD Retrofit I signed and approved it. Still on for 2/10 installation.


----------



## Long Ranger

ibgeek said:


> Either way I am sure that there is a legit reason why it was done the way it was done. To just assume that it was a stupid mistake might be a little much given what they've accomplished with this car.


I completely agree that they've accomplished a lot. However, I also think it's valid to flip your argument and say that to assume that there was a legit reason might be a little much given the number of dumb mistakes and bugs they've released with this car.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Update: Yesterday I received the official agreement for my FSD Retrofit I signed and approved it. Still on for 2/10 installation.


This concerns me since my appointment is Monday and I have recieved no such agreement.


----------



## processengr

HW 2.5, installing now...


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

WonkoTheSane said:


> This concerns me since my appointment is Monday and I have recieved no such agreement.


So long version of the story is I'm also getting my bumper replaced. I did receive a quote in November for the cost but asked to wait till FSD retro was available. So after they agreed to do the bumper and FSD retrofit I did send a note asking for the agreement cause I wanted to be sure I understood the cost involved.

They then sent me (literally 30 seconds later) the agreement. My guess is the agreement was already sitting on the account and was there for the actual day I show up to get the work done. And they merely clicked send when I asked for it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

processengr said:


> HW 2.5, installing now...


I'm confused I don't believe it's a thing to get upgraded to 2.5. Do you mean you're getting FSD retrofit (HW3?)


----------



## garsh

TheeCatzMeow said:


> I'm confused I don't believe it's a thing to get upgraded to 2.5. Do you mean you're getting FSD retrofit (HW3?)


This is the "Software Build v10.2 2020.4.1 4a4ad401858 (2020-01-27)" thread, not the FSD upgrade thread.
Please try to keep threads on-topic.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

garsh said:


> This is the "Software Build v10.2 2020.4.1 4a4ad401858 (2020-01-27)" thread, not the FSD upgrade thread.
> Please try to keep threads on-topic.


I think there is some confusion on if this update is coming to those who didn't upgrade to FSD. It seems to apply to all vehicles regardless of HW version.

I'm holding off on this until I can at least rip some donuts in dynotest. I wouldn't be surprised if they take this out since I've seen numerous videos of people crashing their car with it enabled on public roads.

I have the longest road trip since taking delivery coming up for Valentine's Day. Should be about 90 miles each way mostly highway in Canada. Going to stay on 50.7 for the ride there then go to the 2020 release on the ride home and compare differences since the release notes don't seem to justify the 2.8gb download.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

garsh said:


> This is the "Software Build v10.2 2020.4.1 4a4ad401858 (2020-01-27)" thread, not the FSD upgrade thread.
> Please try to keep threads on-topic.


I'm not the one that started the 2.5 post, I only replied to it, I think you're asking the wrong person not to post here


----------



## JWardell

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I think there is some confusion on if this update is coming to those who didn't upgrade to FSD. It seems to apply to all vehicles regardless of HW version.
> 
> I'm holding off on this until I can at least rip some donuts in dynotest. I wouldn't be surprised if they take this out since I've seen numerous videos of people crashing their car with it enabled on public roads.
> 
> I have the longest road trip since taking delivery coming up for Valentine's Day. Should be about 90 miles each way mostly highway in Canada. Going to stay on 50.7 for the ride there then go to the 2020 release on the ride home and compare differences since the release notes don't seem to justify the 2.8gb download.


This update applies to all regardless of hardware version, and Dyno Mode still works.


----------



## garsh

TheeCatzMeow said:


> I'm not the one that started the 2.5 post, I only replied to it, I think you're asking the wrong person not to post here


processengr 's 2.5 post was on-topic. He's saying he got this software update even though he has 2.5 hardware.

But your posts haven't had anything to do with software AFAICT.
Please try to move those discussions to a more appropriate thread.



TheeCatzMeow said:


> Through the app as "Other."
> 
> Will put out there I do have a quarter size puncture in my bumper and my request also includes the replacement of the bumper, which was previously quoted ($900.) it isn't that noticeable, I've been waiting till HW3 retro before I put it in the shop... no sense of having two visits.
> 
> Side note: to my GREAT surprise an hour closer service center has opened by me. Tesla really is expending their centers. It was a WONDERFUL surprise to find out by Tesla that they auto-scheduled me to the closest center (rather than the one I've been to 3 times previously)





TheeCatzMeow said:


> Update: Yesterday I received the official agreement for my FSD Retrofit I signed and approved it. Still on for 2/10 installation.





TheeCatzMeow said:


> So long version of the story is I'm also getting my bumper replaced. I did receive a quote in November for the cost but asked to wait till FSD retro was available. So after they agreed to do the bumper and FSD retrofit I did send a note asking for the agreement cause I wanted to be sure I understood the cost involved.
> 
> They then sent me (literally 30 seconds later) the agreement. My guess is the agreement was already sitting on the account and was there for the actual day I show up to get the work done. And they merely clicked send when I asked for it.
> 
> Hope this helps.





TheeCatzMeow said:


> I'm confused I don't believe it's a thing to get upgraded to 2.5. Do you mean you're getting FSD retrofit (HW3?)


----------



## processengr

I meant that I only have HW 2.5, and yet was getting this software update.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

SkipperOFMO said:


> Finished the install at my office and used both autopilot & NOA, both were improved over 50.7 with the lane centering and "ping pong". Had a real confident feel to it.


One interesting observation I've noticed, my range mileage has increasingly gone up. At 90% it was 183 and is now 189. So now it's only 4-5 miles from where it was when I purchased the car.


----------



## JimmT

SkipperOFMO said:


> One interesting observation I've noticed, my range mileage has increasingly gone up. At 90% it was 183 and is now 189. So now it's only 4-5 miles from where it was when I purchased the car.


I just updated last night (2.5 hardware and LR RWD). At 90%, it reads 281 miles but I'm not sure when that happened. I usually display in percentage, not miles.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

JWardell said:


> and Dyno Mode still works.


What I meant is I wouldn't be surprised if it was removed after this one.

Thanks for verifying it's still in this release. We just got some fresh snow so will be a good environment to test tomorrow 🤙


----------



## fazluke

JimmT said:


> I just updated last night (2.5 hardware and LR RWD). At 90%, it reads 281 miles but I'm not sure when that happened. I usually display in percentage, not miles.


That has been there since 50.7, screen will still shows in % but message after charging will give miles


----------



## Mike

Well, my once every three weeks or so Homelink bug showed up again this morning.

Homelink suddenly doesn't auto-close the garage door after pulling out of the garage.

As before: delete the door from the Homelink system and re-install it.


----------



## Avid

Mike said:


> Well, my once every three weeks or so Homelink bug showed up again this morning.
> 
> Homelink suddenly doesn't auto-close the garage door after pulling out of the garage.
> 
> As before: delete the door from the Homelink system and re-install it.


I wonder if that is not a Homelink issue, i.e., the module versus a Tesla software issue?


----------



## JasonF

Avid said:


> I wonder if that is not a Homelink issue, i.e., the module versus a Tesla software issue?


Homelink _always_ sucks, no matter what car it's installed in. It's too bad the company that supplies it has a patent on it, so we kind of have to live with it for now.


----------



## Avid

JasonF said:


> Homelink _always_ sucks, no matter what car it's installed in. It's too bad the company that supplies it has a patent on it, so we kind of have to live with it for now.


Has anybody contacted Homelink about their problems? Since reading this thread I looked up Homelink and located a contact page:

Homelink Contact

We have been fortunate to not have to delete and reinstall it, but yes, not closing all the time is annoying. We never leave until the door is closed, to be sure.


----------



## Jason F

Mike said:


> Well, my once every three weeks or so Homelink bug showed up again this morning.
> 
> Homelink suddenly doesn't auto-close the garage door after pulling out of the garage.
> 
> As before: delete the door from the Homelink system and re-install it.


This happens if you put the car in reverse before parking. So if you pull into the garage and make a slight adjustment by reversing a few inches then park, it won't auto close the next time when you leave.


----------



## Mike

Avid said:


> I wonder if that is not a Homelink issue, i.e., the module versus a Tesla software issue?


I've passed on today's bug report times to my mobile guy and he is investigating.

He did pass along the way the software is written...when one pulls into the garage after a drive one must put the car into park BEFORE pressing the (Homelink presented) garage door button manually to close the door...thence the next time the car goes into reverse the auto-close is primed to work after the car travels seven meters.

I never had any of these issues until V10.x therfore I am convinced it is some sort of software bug.


----------



## Mike

Jason F said:


> This happens if you put the car in reverse before parking. So if you pull into the garage and make a slight adjustment by reversing a few inches then park, it won't auto close the next time when you leave.


Agreed.

My pattern for a routine re-entry into the garage is always the same...coast until my B pillar is even with my west edge of my garage window...place into park....then press garage door button to close the garage door.

That pattern was followed on the drive into home base the last time I drove the car prior to the system not working correctly this morning.

I arrived home from today's drive and the door opened automatically as normal...after the groceries were emptied out of the trunk I tried to get the door to auto close again by initiating another "normal" departure.

And once again, the auto close function didn't present itself (with it's little white box that give one an option to cancel auto-close).

Deleted the door, reinstalled the door, ran a successful cycle...

??


----------



## littlD

Not seeing anyone making mention of Smart Summon changes.

I've seen a speed improvement and less notchyness. More testing soon to prove that out.


----------



## Mark Tessy

Installation yesterday (Netherlands) but during a trip of 1 hour 3 freezes (never had a freeze of the screen before). Screen rebooted by itself and there was no issue driving but didn’t feel stable.


----------



## jude4000

Looks like RDS functionality is enhanced.


----------



## Needsdecaf

littlD said:


> Not seeing anyone making mention of Smart Summon changes.
> 
> I've seen a speed improvement and less notchyness. More testing soon to prove that out.


I wouldn't really think to test it out since there were not notes as to any improvement in Smart Summon.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Finally got the update yesterday. Unfortunately, it doesn't fix most of the issues with voice command. Though it's true that voice command now hears every command I give it, it just doesn't understand any of them.


----------



## Daryl

Needsdecaf said:


> I wouldn't really think to test it out since there were not notes as to any improvement in Smart Summon.


I think it's common that updates include improvements to AP, NoA, maps and/or Summon without specific mention in the notes. They aren't really new features, but incremental improvements based on feedback, bug reports and internal tweaks.


----------



## TeslaTony310

jude4000 said:


> Looks like RDS functionality is enhanced.


RDS??


----------



## Perscitus

TeslaTony310 said:


> RDS??


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Data_System


----------



## Yerf

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking.
> 
> I don't have HW3, but purchased FSD last fall and it's installing right now.
> 
> Full disclosure: Anticipating that an update was imminent, I checked for updates when I left for work, when I got to work (10 minutes later), when I left work and when I got home. If our detached garage wasn't 40 feet away and 3 stories down, I probably would have checked a few more times.
> 
> EDIT: I think I understand your question now. Did anyone who didn't pay for FSD get this update...


I have the update but don't have FSD


----------



## StromTrooperM3

jude4000 said:


> Looks like RDS functionality is enhanced.


They finally added am? 😂


----------



## littlD

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Finally got the update yesterday. Unfortunately, it doesn't fix most of the issues with voice command. Though it's true that voice command now hears every command I give it, it just doesn't understand any of them.


I'm assuming that what is happening to our German owners is happening for our French owners.

il ne comprend pas le français


----------



## IPv6Freely

I was hoping this update would fix the issues with seat/wheel/mirror adjustments. I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere else, though. I use Easy Entry, and when I get into the car and put my foot on the brake, things move into position to some degree but never fully. The two biggest issues are the back doesn't straighten up all the way and the drivers mirror remains aimed at the floor. I have to just switch to another profile and then switch back and that fixes it.

I also noticed homelink doesn't always auto-close the garage door when exiting the garage. Usually works, but sometimes doesn't. I know that one is definitely a known issue that has been talked about quite a bit.


----------



## Mike

IPv6Freely said:


> I was hoping this update would fix the issues with seat/wheel/mirror adjustments. I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere else, though. I use Easy Entry, and when I get into the car and put my foot on the brake, things move into position to some degree but never fully. The two biggest issues are the back doesn't straighten up all the way and the drivers mirror remains aimed at the floor. I have to just switch to another profile and then switch back and that fixes it.
> 
> I also noticed homelink doesn't always auto-close the garage door when exiting the garage. Usually works, but sometimes doesn't. I know that one is definitely a known issue that has been talked about quite a bit.


When my car was going thru a phase where the seat back would often not go back into its correct (memory/user profile) driving position, someone passed onto me the simple technique of...

...move the seat back a bit to have the dialog box come up asking you if you want to save the new setting or go back to the (memory/user profile) desired setting and just select that you want to go back to your profile settings...that always brought the seat back into its correct (memory/user profile) position.

It's still a hack, but you keep the fidelity of your seat/steering wheel/mirror adjustments.


----------



## IPv6Freely

Mike said:


> When my car was going thru a phase where the seat back would often not go back into its correct (memory/user profile) driving position, someone passed onto me the simple technique of...
> 
> ...move the seat back a bit to have the dialog box come up asking you if you want to save the new setting or go back to the (memory/user profile) desired setting and just select that you want to go back to your profile settings...that always brought the seat back into its correct (memory/user profile) position.
> 
> It's still a hack, but you keep the fidelity of your seat/steering wheel/mirror adjustments.


Yeah that would work too. I've just been switching to my wife's profile and then right back to mine, which works.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I had a couple of weird things happen today on this software.

When I got in the car there was a large green circle with an exclamation point in it and I tried to touch it but nothing happened so it never told me what the warning was. Once I was driving onto the freeway I tried to start autopilot but it refused. Autosteer wouldn’t work either. Never had that happen before. I reset the screen when I parked and also toggled auto pilot and autosteer off and back on in the settings and it started working. 

Later on after using autopilot I noticed the display was showing P and no speed. It said it was in D in the small letters under that though. Once I stopped and actually hit the park button and put in drive again it went back to normal.


----------



## JimmT

IPv6Freely said:


> Yeah that would work too. I've just been switching to my wife's profile and then right back to mine, which works.


Actually, when this happens to me, I just select my profile again and the mirrors\seat move to my saved position.


----------



## garsh

Sjohnson20 said:


> When I got in the car there was a large green circle with an exclamation point in it and I tried to touch it but nothing happened so it never told me what the warning was.


Was this at the top, or along the left side of the screen?


----------



## Mesprit87

littlD said:


> I'm assuming that what is happening to our German owners is happening for our French owners.
> 
> il ne comprend pas le français


Haha! You're right on this one. I would use my voice to file a report but that doesn't work either, so I just don't use any voice command.
Ho yeah, the open the glove box command works... I think I opened it twice since I bought the car.

No improvement whatsoever for ping ponging on that version for me.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Long Ranger said:


> Tap the Bluetooth icon in upper right of screen. Select your phone. Do you have Sync Messages enabled? You won't see the Messages tab unless that is enabled.


 Checked and Sync Messages was already enabled. So I disabled then re-enabled it.

Still no Messages tab. It doesn't like me.


----------



## Long Ranger

Klaus-rf said:


> Checked and Sync Messages was already enabled. So I disabled then re-enabled it.
> 
> Still no Messages tab. It doesn't like me.


Strange. You do also need to have Notifications enabled on your phone's Bluetooth settings for the car, but I'm not sure if that would prevent the Messages tab from displaying or not.

Do you have more than one phone tied to the car? After tapping the Bluetooth icon in the car, there are separate tabs for each phone, and Sync Messages has to be enabled for each phone separately.


----------



## Sjohnson20

garsh said:


> Was this at the top, or along the left side of the screen?


It was left side below the animation of the car.


----------



## garsh

Sjohnson20 said:


> It was left side below the animation of the car.


Ok. That's a message that has been "swiped away" by swiping to the left. You can open the message back up by swiping it to the right.


----------



## tencate

Hmmm, frosty morning (8F), preheated the car (with defrost engaged), and still no joy, the front camera box doesn't defrost in this software update either. :-(
I put an small ice scraper in the car to clear the car's "eyes". I don't remember when exactly this stopped working... (sigh)


----------



## Needsdecaf

So after about a week(?) on this software, my observations:

Voice command and texting support better, more consistent. Still no where near AppleCarplay. 
Less yo-yo-ing while driving on AutoPilot.


----------



## IPv6Freely

JimmT said:


> Actually, when this happens to me, I just select my profile again and the mirrors\seat move to my saved position.


Yup yup. Just annoying.

I just disabled Easy Entry for now until Tesla fixes it.


----------



## 2Kap

Finally got some rain and have been able to test the auto wipers. VASTLY improved. They operate in a more measured tone in light rain. The last version I would turn them off because of the almost sporadic operating.


----------



## jybrick

My 2019 Model X is still on 2019.50.40.7. I am not being offered the update to 2020. Is this normal? Is this update not rolling out to the full US?


----------



## GDN

jybrick said:


> My 2019 Model X is still on 2019.50.40.7. I am not being offered the update to 2020. Is this normal? Is this update not rolling out to the full US?


It can take a while to get to all cars. Per one of the sites 77% of the S and X's registered have the release. So it has gone far and wide, but still has about 1/4 to go.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I had more weird stuff happen today the car showed P when it was in drive again and all the different icons that appear at the top lit up at once and the steering wheel icon turned yellow. I guess I should take in to Tesla.


----------



## garsh

Sjohnson20 said:


> I had more weird stuff happen today the car showed P when it was in drive again and all the different icons that appear at the top lit up at once and the steering wheel icon turned yellow. I guess I should take in to Tesla.


If it happens again, take a bug report by holding down the button that opens the configuration menu for three seconds. Then tell the techs the approximate time of when you took the bug report, and the can look it up.


----------



## gary in NY

Ping-pong anyone?

I'm just back from a 1500 mile trip. I should have brought some Dramamine. My car has not had any significant P-P until now. Just engaging AP got it started as it attempted to center in the lane. Then some curves, nearly every off/on ramp and some of the painted lines got it going. Overall, AP seemed jerky. There were a few incidents where the car slowed, not in a panic stop, but just slowed down so much I had to hit the accelerator. Lane changes were quick, but could have been a hair less aggressive. I also could not access the games; they just were not there. I had AP/TACC disengage several times due to heavy weather (fog), but it does so without prior warning.

On the good side, the wipers worked without intervention the whole time. Text messaging worked well insofar as displaying text (except emoji). I don't use voice commands. The only thing is you have to see it pop up.

Otherwise, the car preformed perfectly.


----------



## Mike

gary in NY said:


> Lane changes were quick, but could have been a hair less aggressive.


My feeling as well...the aggressiveness should be based on the situation (rush hour versus open rural traffic conditions).


----------



## Needsdecaf

gary in NY said:


> Ping-pong anyone?
> 
> I'm just back from a 1500 mile trip. I should have brought some Dramamine. My car has not had any significant P-P until now. Just engaging AP got it started as it attempted to center in the lane. Then some curves, nearly every off/on ramp and some of the painted lines got it going. Overall, AP seemed jerky. There were a few incidents where the car slowed, not in a panic stop, but just slowed down so much I had to hit the accelerator. Lane changes were quick, but could have been a hair less aggressive. I also could not access the games; they just were not there. I had AP/TACC disengage several times due to heavy weather (fog), but it does so without prior warning.
> 
> On the good side, the wipers worked without intervention the whole time. Text messaging worked well insofar as displaying text (except emoji). I don't use voice commands. The only thing is you have to see it pop up.
> 
> Otherwise, the car preformed perfectly.


Weird, my car has gotten better with the ping-ponging.

Why do these cars perform so differently?


----------



## gary in NY

Needsdecaf said:


> Weird, my car has gotten better with the ping-ponging.
> 
> Why do these cars perform so differently?


Wish to hell I knew. AP seemed off this entire trip. I rebooted thinking it would help, but not really.

(I gave a test ride while away. That always freaks out the unexpecting passenger-in a good way though)


----------



## sduck

I still have a bit of ping ponging. Two thoughts on it - before it started, after every single update, there would be a handful of people who would say "it's still hugging the right (or left) side of the lane" - we don't get those anymore. And, it throws just enough kerbobble into the drive that you really want to pay attention, which, whether you like it or not, is probably a good idea.


----------



## John Di Cecco

Whenever I take my car off auto pilot the ping ponging comes back and my wife asks me to put it back into auto pilot


----------



## JWardell

I've been having daily bluetooth phone key problems with this release. Never had them this prevalent before. Anyone else?


----------



## ibgeek

JWardell said:


> I've been having daily bluetooth phone key problems with this release. Never had them this prevalent before. Anyone else?


I did but it was resolved by opening up the blue tooth settings. I toggled the permissions and it's been perfect ever since.


----------



## Sjohnson20

JWardell said:


> I've been having daily bluetooth phone key problems with this release. Never had them this prevalent before. Anyone else?


Happened to me a couple of times so far on the iphone 11 pro. The door was still locked and took it a few secs to wake up.


----------



## DocScott

This might not actually be a new feature, but since installing 4.1 I've had something happening on AP that I haven't noticed before. When the driving gets tricky (e.g. rough road paired with a low overpass; interchange with somewhat confusing lane markings), AP now sometimes triggers two chimes, takes some mild corrective action (such as slowing down a little), but does not disengage. The sound is different than the disengagement sound, which has the second chime lower than the first. It's also not the forward collision warning, which is a bunch of short beeps. Maybe it's one of the lane-departure warnings? But in at least one of the cases it really didn't seem like it thought I was out of my lane, but instead was just kind of nervous about what was up ahead. It's like it's asking me if I want to take over, but doesn't make me take over.

Like I said, it might not be a new feature, but whatever it is does seem to be triggered more often on this version.

(I'm on HW 2.5, by the way.)


----------



## Steve Martin

ibgeek said:


> I did but it was resolved by opening up the blue tooth settings. I toggled the permissions and it's been perfect ever since.


I've had a few problems with my relatively new iPhone 11 after upgrading from iOS 13.2 to 13.3.1. I've never had issues before.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

I never use valet mode but I was showing my brother the other day all the new stuff that was added over the months and I toggled it to show him what it did.

To my surprise my calendar entries were still visible. Is that supposed to be the case? I thought it hid all personal information?

Maybe one would assume the phone key wouldn't be used to drive the car in valet mode? But I could see someone letting them take their phone for a minute to park the car(since it doesn't need to be unlocked) and then run it back to the owner?


----------



## sduck

Along those lines, don't forget to log out of the youtube app if you've signed into it - otherwise whoever is in your car can access your gmail, and anything else you use google services for.


----------



## PTE

Can You say BOEing Areo Space . Cheers _PTE_


----------



## francoisp

Needsdecaf said:


> Weird, my car has gotten better with the ping-ponging.
> 
> Why do these cars perform so differently?


Good question.


----------



## Kizzy

sduck said:


> Along those lines, don't forget to log out of the youtube app if you've signed into it - otherwise whoever is in your car can access your gmail, and anything else you use google services for.


It'd be great if valet mode enabled incognito browser sessions.


----------



## Skione65

I’ve absolutely had it with this Revision. Why in the H&@@ won’t this car EVER move out of the passing lane anymore on NOA? Since this revision it just will NOT do it anymore......90 mile drive today and I had to manually move back with the turn signal about a dozen times after moving out of the right lane on NOA While passing slower traffic. Then the car just sits there in the high speed lane with everyone flipping you off and breathing down your neck.
I filed a bug report every time....and will continue until Tesla fixes this. Probably a dozen today.
Is it just that as some believe there a two separate FW paths now and 2.5 is the step-child now to 3.0 and getting no Tesla Love from Elon? I hate to say it because it’s not my nature but WTF!??

Ski


----------



## ibgeek

Skione65 said:


> I've absolutely had it with this Revision. Why in the H&@@ won't this car EVER move out of the passing lane anymore on NOA? Since this revision it just will NOT do it anymore......90 mile drive today and I had to manually move back with the turn signal about a dozen times after moving out of the right lane on NOA While passing slower traffic. Then the car just sits there in the high speed lane with everyone flipping you off and breathing down your neck.
> I filed a bug report every time....and will continue until Tesla fixes this. Probably a dozen today.
> Is it just that as some believe there a two separate FW paths now and 2.5 is the step-child now to 3.0 and getting no Tesla Love from Elon? I hate to say it because it's not my nature but WTF!??
> 
> Ski


The issue is confirmed fixed in Hardware 3.0 but that doesn't mean they shouldn't be able to fix it in 2.5. The code set has diverged though. What I did to deal with this was switched auto lane change to the mode where it only does lane changes for navigation. If I wanted to move to a faster lane I initiated it myself.


----------



## JasonF

I don't have Autopilot, so this is an interesting 2020.4.1 thing I noticed the car doing today:

When I stop at a long enough traffic light, the road display (the graphic underneath the speed display) shows an overhead view of the car, like when I'm trying to park. It used to switch back to the rear view when I would start moving above 2 mph again. Since 2020.4.1 installed, it seemed to be switching earlier, but I wasn't sure what triggered it because I wasn't moving. 

Then today, I happened to have the perfect angle (it wasn't a straight intersection) where my eyes captured both the traffic light and the screen. It changed the graphic back to rear view the moment the traffic light changed to green!

I'm going to keep an eye on it now and see if it has a habit of doing that regularly.


----------



## Mike

First long distance trip on a freeway with 4.1 (still on hardware 2.5, been told 3.0 coming to my car within a few weeks):

1. Ping-ponging is bad, and
2. Curves are bad.


----------



## tencate

Mike said:


> 1. Ping-ponging is bad, and
> 2. Curves are bad.


I totally don't get why this occurs for some people and not for others. There seems to be NO rhyme or reason to it. I was perhaps wondering if it might be non-standard tires (my X-ice mess up my regenerative braking), but that doesn't seem to be it either. Some people say it gets better after the HW upgrade, I'm worried I'm going to go from barely noticing it to having it bad :-(


----------



## Mike

tencate said:


> I totally don't get why this occurs for some people and not for others. There seems to be NO rhyme or reason to it. I was perhaps wondering if it might be non-standard tires (my X-ice mess up my regenerative braking), but that doesn't seem to be it either. Some people say it gets better after the HW upgrade, I'm worried I'm going to go from barely noticing it to having it bad :-(


With no data to back up my opinion: we are all driving slightly different versions of 4.1 and the data is being used to determine which "theoretical hit or miss software thought process" works better in certain scenarios...

And to add fuel to the fire: my car was correctly going back into the right lane after a passing event with no prompting from me.


----------



## littlD

I'm sad to hear these issues. I have yet to encounter them, and I use NoA every day to and from work and Autopilot wherever I can.

Middie just got HW3 today, so I'll be watching for any differences. So far, none encountered, but too early to comment.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

I have 4.1 since end of January and I must admit this is the better update I had. No ping pong, no phantom breaking, smooth stop and go, smooth Lane change, no phone problems. Just waiting my FSD upgrade.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

2Kap said:


> Finally got some rain and have been able to test the auto wipers. VASTLY improved. They operate in a more measured tone in light rain. The last version I would turn them off because of the almost sporadic operating.


I just leave mine off and manually swipe as needed.


----------



## Dick Blonov

Sjohnson20 said:


> I had more weird stuff happen today the car showed P when it was in drive again and all the different icons that appear at the top lit up at once and the steering wheel icon turned yellow. I guess I should take in to Tesla.


Most likely a bug. Exact same thing happened to me, along with the speed displaying some random value. Reported it. Solved with the two scroller salute.

Another funky behaviour: I wake the car, turn on climate control and when I get in the car, the navigation is set to the location I'm at. So in the morning before I leave home, it's set to navigate home.

Phil


----------



## ibgeek

According to a tech. The Ping Pong affect was introduced a while back with an update to some cars. It's due to a bad calibration of the sonar sensors. Some users have gone to the service center and had everything re-calibrated. Users that have ping pong issues will usually notice the car moves over in the lane like a semi is there when it is not. Once the calibration is done, the issue is solved. If you are getting the FSD computer installed, everything will get re-calibrated as part of that process. If not, then i suggest service.


----------



## garsh

tencate said:


> I totally don't get why this occurs for some people and not for others.


I drove Trevor's Model 3 for several hundred miles on Sunday. I can confirm that his vehicle does not exhibit any of the ping-pong behavior that mine does.


ibgeek said:


> According to a tech. The Ping Pong affect was introduced a while back with an update to some cars. It's due to a bad calibration of the sonar sensors. Some users have gone to the service center and had everything re-calibrated. Users that have ping pong issues will usually notice the car moves over in the lane like a semi is there when it is not. Once the calibration is done, the issue is solved. If you are getting the FSD computer installed, everything will get re-calibrated as part of that process. If not, then i suggest service.


That sounds reasonable. At this point, I'll probably just wait a few more weeks to let them further refine this whole upgrade process and then request the FSD upgrade.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

JWardell said:


> I've been having daily bluetooth phone key problems with this release. Never had them this prevalent before. Anyone else?


After I updated the Tesla app on my phone, I had to re-authorize my phone to be used as a key. Weird thing is that I have two phones (both Samsungs) and only one of them had to be re-authenticated.


----------



## Needsdecaf

ibgeek said:


> The issue is confirmed fixed in Hardware 3.0 but that doesn't mean they shouldn't be able to fix it in 2.5. The code set has diverged though. What I did to deal with this was switched auto lane change to the mode where it only does lane changes for navigation. If I wanted to move to a faster lane I initiated it myself.


I NEVER run NOA and I still have this behavior. It's very reluctant to change back and I often take over.


----------



## ibgeek

Needsdecaf said:


> I NEVER run NOA and I still have this behavior. It's very reluctant to change back and I often take over.


If you are not running NOA then your car should never make lane changes of any kind unless you tell it to. If you are having issues with standard AP lane changes, then you REALLY need to get service. I can't even remember the last time I had an issue with Autopilot or NOA when it comes to lane changes. It sounds like you lack confidence in your cars abilities. You paid way to much to deal with that. I can tell you that it's not the norm. My car is rock solid in AP or NOA.


----------



## gary in NY

ibgeek said:


> According to a tech. The Ping Pong affect was introduced a while back with an update to some cars. It's due to a bad calibration of the sonar sensors. Some users have gone to the service center and had everything re-calibrated. Users that have ping pong issues will usually notice the car moves over in the lane like a semi is there when it is not. Once the calibration is done, the issue is solved. If you are getting the FSD computer installed, everything will get re-calibrated as part of that process. If not, then i suggest service.


I'll be checking this on the 60 mile ride home from the SC next Tuesday (HW3). The gash on my front bumper (this fascia should be replaced too - if they got the color right this time) was right on a sensor, but that was months ago, and the P-P really got bad with this release. I definitely feel the move over when a semi is passed/goes by. It's kind of jerky though. Also last trip I actually had a few cars in adjacent lanes wander into my lane, and my car did nothing. I took control twice, maybe too soon, but how long do you wait?

I will remember to tell the tech these details this time too. I didn't mention it last visit; never thought of it.


----------



## Greg Smith

When I bought my 3 there was autopilot, enhanced auto pilot and full self drive. EAP allowed it to change lanes on command. FSD allowed NOA, I think. New Teslas only have AP and FSD options. I was surprised with my wife's new MS without FSD that it won't change lanes when commanded. I'd never driven on AP that also didn't have EAP.


----------



## DocScott

Greg Smith said:


> When I bought my 3 there was autopilot, enhanced auto pilot and full self drive. EAP allowed it to change lanes on command. FSD allowed NOA, I think. New Teslas only have AP and FSD options. I was surprised with my wife's new MS without FSD that it won't change lanes when commanded. I'd never driven on AP that also didn't have EAP.


To my recollection, there was never a point when AP, EAP, and FSD were all options you could buy.

At first, there was EAP and FSD. EAP provides every function currently available, but does not include upgrade to HW3 and will not provide some of the FSD functions that will come out in the future. FSD, so far, has only provided the hardware upgrade and thus the associated visualizations.

Then it switched to AP and FSD. AP provides TACC and AutoSteer. FSD provides everything the old EAP did, plus the hardware upgrade, plus future features.

Now, on new cars, HW3 and AP have become standard. The only separate option is FSD, which provides what the old EAP did, plus future features.


----------



## ig0p0g0

I’m getting a different kind of ping-ponging...in the forward direction. Following a car that is going a constant speed, my car will slightly speed up and slow down, the gap repeatedly narrowing and widening. This is new with this release. Seems like it might have the same cause as the ping ponging that others are reporting.


----------



## gary in NY

ig0p0g0 said:


> I'm getting a different kind of ping-ponging...in the forward direction. Following a car that is going a constant speed, my car will slightly speed up and slow down, the gap repeatedly narrowing and widening. This is new with this release. Seems like it might have the same cause as the ping ponging that others are reporting.


I've also noticed that happening, enough so that's it's detectable. It wasn't all the time, but it did happen multiple times on the last few AP trips. Another item on the list of things it never did before.

Boy, I hope the next software update, or HW3 upgrade, fixes many of these problems.


----------



## ibgeek

ig0p0g0 said:


> I'm getting a different kind of ping-ponging...in the forward direction. Following a car that is going a constant speed, my car will slightly speed up and slow down, the gap repeatedly narrowing and widening. This is new with this release. Seems like it might have the same cause as the ping ponging that others are reporting.


This is caused by there not being enough dampening of the radar's reporting speed changes of the car in front of you. I actually tested this with a Friend because I was seeing it too. 
If the drive in front of you likes to tap on the throttle while driving, your car will mimic this behavior. I had a friend of mine drive in front of me and tap the throttle and it transferred to my car. I had a co-worker years ago that thought that doing that saved gas. :|


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> This is caused by there not being enough dampening of the radar's reporting speed changes of the car in front of you. I actually tested this with a Friend because I was seeing it too.
> If the drive in front of you likes to tap on the throttle while driving, your car will mimic this behavior. I had a friend of mine drive in front of me and tap the throttle and it transferred to my car. I had a co-worker years ago that thought that doing that saved gas. :|


Back in the 2008-2010 time frame, there was much online discussion about the effect "pulse and glide" would have on fuel consumption in a Prius.

Under certain conditions, one could make a case (via results observed on a Scan II gauge plugged into the OBD II port) that accelerating and then controlled coasting would result in better fuel economy.


----------



## Kizzy

tencate said:


> I totally don't get why this occurs for some people and not for others. There seems to be NO rhyme or reason to it. I was perhaps wondering if it might be non-standard tires (my X-ice mess up my regenerative braking), but that doesn't seem to be it either. Some people say it gets better after the HW upgrade, I'm worried I'm going to go from barely noticing it to having it bad :-(


I reported earlier that I was seeing less ping ponging, but I've noticed a couple of spots on U.S. 101 in Sonoma County where it still does it.


----------



## gary in NY

ibgeek said:


> This is caused by there not being enough dampening of the radar's reporting speed changes of the car in front of you. I actually tested this with a Friend because I was seeing it too.
> If the drive in front of you likes to tap on the throttle while driving, your car will mimic this behavior. I had a friend of mine drive in front of me and tap the throttle and it transferred to my car. I had a co-worker years ago that thought that doing that saved gas. :|


I thought this exact same thing when I first felt it, but I could not detect any such motion in the car ahead. My car definitely inched closer then backed off repeatedly. It could still have been the case, but I couldn't validate it. It feels like they need to adjust the TACC/AP speed control PID.

Why would someone drive this way? I know, people do all kinds of crazy things for all kinds of crazy reasons. I probably do some of them too. But it seems consistency wins in the long run.


----------



## Greg Smith

DocScott said:


> To my recollection, there was never a point when AP, EAP, and FSD were all options you could buy.
> 
> At first, there was EAP and FSD. EAP provides every function currently available, but does not include upgrade to HW3 and will not provide some of the FSD functions that will come out in the future. FSD, so far, has only provided the hardware upgrade and thus the associated visualizations.
> 
> Then it switched to AP and FSD. AP provides TACC and AutoSteer. FSD provides everything the old EAP did, plus the hardware upgrade, plus future features.
> 
> Now, on new cars, HW3 and AP have become standard. The only separate option is FSD, which provides what the old EAP did, plus future features.


You are probably correct. Our first Tesla, a 2015 S, did have a charge for auto pilot ($2500), at that point there wasn't EAP or FSD. Our next car was a 3 and it came with auto pilot, but charged for EAP and FSD. Now EAP and FSD have been combined on new models.


----------



## Long Ranger

ig0p0g0 said:


> I'm getting a different kind of ping-ponging...in the forward direction. Following a car that is going a constant speed, my car will slightly speed up and slow down, the gap repeatedly narrowing and widening. This is new with this release. Seems like it might have the same cause as the ping ponging that others are reporting.


Another example of completely different experiences on different cars. I haven't noticed this speed ping pong (I do have lateral ping pong) and I'd describe the speed control on this version as the smoothest it's ever been. Up until ~2019.40.x, I'd often disengage AP because of its uneven speed control when following cars in various traffic conditions, but I noticed a big improvement around mid-Dec. That was also when my lateral ping pong started, but I recall thinking that the smoother acceleration made it an overall net improvement.


----------



## Kizzy

Greg Smith said:


> Our next car was a 3 and it came with auto pilot, but charged for EAP and FSD. Now EAP and FSD have been combined on new models.


Ah, yes. Autopilot Safety Features.


----------



## Ze1000

DocScott said:


> To my recollection, there was never a point when AP, EAP, and FSD were all options you could buy.
> 
> At first, there was EAP and FSD. EAP provides every function currently available, but does not include upgrade to HW3 and will not provide some of the FSD functions that will come out in the future. FSD, so far, has only provided the hardware upgrade and thus the associated visualizations.
> 
> Then it switched to AP and FSD. AP provides TACC and AutoSteer. FSD provides everything the old EAP did, plus the hardware upgrade, plus future features.
> 
> Now, on new cars, HW3 and AP have become standard. The only separate option is FSD, which provides what the old EAP did, plus future features.


In the beginning AP was the basic, then you could buy EAP and FSD. Now it is only AP and FSD (which has old EAP and FSD combined).


----------



## DocScott

Ze1000 said:


> In the beginning AP was the basic, then you could buy EAP and FSD. Now it is only AP and FSD (which has old EAP and FSD combined).


I realize I didn't provide enough context--I meant on M3s. When M3s first went on sale, you couldn't get AP without EAP, right? The original AP was for S and X, I think.


----------



## sduck

Ze1000 said:


> In the beginning AP was the basic, then you could buy EAP and FSD.


In the "beginning" of the model 3, I.E. 2017-2018, you could add EAP and FSD, but there was no basic AP - if you didn't add either option, all you had was dumb cruise control. Nothing like the current AP.


----------



## JoeP

I did just have the "radio doesnt work" problem in my M3 with this software which ive had for a couple weeks now. However rebooting the car fixed it...


----------



## GDN

JoeP said:


> I did just have the "radio doesnt work" problem in my M3 with this software which ive had for a couple weeks now. However rebooting the car fixed it...


Same this week - all worked but FM. Quick reboot took care of it.


----------



## JoeP

I am disappointed the "bug report" feature has gone away, making it much harder to report things like this.


----------



## Derik

Sjohnson20 said:


> I had more weird stuff happen today the car showed P when it was in drive again and all the different icons that appear at the top lit up at once and the steering wheel icon turned yellow. I guess I should take in to Tesla.


Man.. I thought I was the first person to find the plaid mode easter egg.









I failed to think about it, but I totally should have put the rainbow road one on at the same time.. Maybe that would have been more convincing.

Had the all the warning lights pop up as well and the screen looked like it reset itself (not full going to black, but the cars etc went away).
This all happened on my first drive home from the FSD upgrade. Scroll wheeled the car when I got home. We'll see if that fixes it.


----------



## gary in NY

I had a similar thing happen this week. It straightened itself out pretty quickly, but was pretty weird for a moment. Still on HW2.5.


----------



## Mike

Another freeway session yesterday that was 2.5 hours long.

Ping-ponging was bad, sometimes while around other vehicles, sometimes as the only vehicle in the vicinity. 

Sure hope it gets cured in the near future...


----------



## ibgeek

Mike said:


> Another freeway session yesterday that was 2.5 hours long.
> 
> Ping-ponging was bad, sometimes while around other vehicles, sometimes as the only vehicle in the vicinity.
> 
> Sure hope it gets cured in the near future...


If you didn't pay for FSD (so your not getting the FSD Computer installed) then you should get in to service if you want that fixed. Tesla needs to have your car re-do the camera and sonar calibration. I talked with a service tech while my car was getting it's FSD Installed about this and he said the issue was introduced in an update but that a calibration is needed to correct it. I personally never had the issue but I know that many people have.

Those who are getting the FSD installed will get a re-calibration as part of the install process so you should be fine.


----------



## sduck

ibgeek said:


> If you didn't pay for FSD (so your not getting the FSD Computer installed) then you should get in to service if you want that fixed. Tesla needs to have your car re-do the camera and sonar calibration. I talked with a service tech while my car was getting it's FSD Installed about this and he said the issue was introduced in an update but that a calibration is needed to correct it. I personally never had the issue but I know that many people have.


I'm not sure this is actually correct, although it comes from as reputable a source as we have. It seems to me that if there was some kind of software "feature" that required recalibration of the cameras and sensors, tesla could build the routine to do so into the firmware. Or at least provide some kind of warning to take it in and have it done.

In my case, I had experienced a bit of the "ping ponging" or "wobble" while in autopilot after whichever upgrade that introduced it, but I had a small fender bender right before that disabled one of my front ultrasonic sensors, so my autopilot use was severely limited, and i couldn't really experience it very much. After I had the bumper replaced, it went back to the tesla SC to have it's cameras and sensors recalibrated, so it should have been as good as it can get. But, I'm still experiencing the ping ponging, and as I'm using autopilot as much as i ever did, it's really annoying. I have an appointment next week to get the FSD computer installed, and the attendant recalibration I assume, so maybe that will fix it.


----------



## ibgeek

sduck said:


> I'm not sure this is actually correct, although it comes from as reputable a source as we have. It seems to me that if there was some kind of software "feature" that required re-calibration of the cameras and sensors, Tesla could build the routine to do so into the firmware. Or at least provide some kind of warning to take it in and have it done.
> 
> In my case, I had experienced a bit of the "ping ponging" or "wobble" while in autopilot after whichever upgrade that introduced it, but I had a small fender bender right before that disabled one of my front ultrasonic sensors, so my autopilot use was severely limited, and i couldn't really experience it very much. After I had the bumper replaced, it went back to the Tesla SC to have it's cameras and sensors re-calibrated, so it should have been as good as it can get. But, I'm still experiencing the ping ponging, and as I'm using autopilot as much as i ever did, it's really annoying. I have an appointment next week to get the FSD computer installed, and the attendant re-calibration I assume, so maybe that will fix it.


I sure hope next week puts an end to it for you. Folks in my circle that were having ping-pong effects all stated that it was gone after the FSDC was installed.


----------



## Mike

ibgeek said:


> If you didn't pay for FSD (so your not getting the FSD Computer installed) then you should get in to service if you want that fixed. Tesla needs to have your car re-do the camera and sonar calibration. I talked with a service tech while my car was getting it's FSD Installed about this and he said the issue was introduced in an update but that a calibration is needed to correct it. I personally never had the issue but I know that many people have.
> 
> Those who are getting the FSD installed will get a re-calibration as part of the install process so you should be fine.


I did pay for FSD so there is a V3.0 hardware update at some point in my future.

I'm sorting out the logistics for a future three hour drive to the (Ottawa) service center, wait for the job to get done and then turn around and drive home.

I figure by end of March it should be swapped out.

On the drive home today, I remembered to make the bug reports AND log those times (that I had the "excessive" ping-ponging).

I forwarded it all to my mobile guy.

Of the six events I logged, I specifically made the bug reports during times of dead straight road and no vehicles around me (i.e. no other vehicles showing on the UI).


----------



## garsh

ibgeek said:


> Tesla needs to have your car re-do the camera and sonar calibration. I talked with a service tech while my car was getting it's FSD Installed about this and he said the issue was introduced in an update but that a calibration is needed to correct it. I personally never had the issue but I know that many people have.


I finally scheduled service for my vehicle. I mentioned:

_Fix Autopilot steering oscillations (recalibrate sensors?)_​​They replied via text:

_For the autopilot concern, there is no sensor recalibration. Autopilot is in Beta development and will improve with future firmware versions. We can test the auto pilot performance when the car arrives._​​


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> They replied via text:
> 
> _For the autopilot concern, there is no sensor recalibration. Autopilot is in Beta development and will improve with future firmware versions. We can test the auto pilot performance when the car arrives._


So they didn't cancel the appointment? Seems odd that they would keep the appointment if they truly believe it will just improve with future firmware versions.


----------



## JWardell

I had the chance to use autopilot for a few solid hours this weekend, and thankfully the ping ponging never cropped up. Maybe it does go away with time.


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> Maybe it does go away with time.


Or it is dependent on tides or phase of the moon, etc.


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> So they didn't cancel the appointment?


I had a list of 5 things for them to fix. One of those was "Upgrade to FSD computer", and they said nothing about whether or not they'd be able to do that. <shrug/>


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> I had a list of 5 things for them to fix. One of those was "Upgrade to FSD computer", and they said nothing about whether or not they'd be able to do that. <shrug/>


Is there anything in the app for you to review?


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> Is there anything in the app for you to review?


Not yet. Still in the "preparation" phase.


----------



## ibgeek

garsh said:


> I finally scheduled service for my vehicle. I mentioned:
> 
> _Fix Autopilot steering oscillations (re-calibrate sensors?)_​​They replied via text:
> 
> _For the autopilot concern, there is no sensor re-calibration. Autopilot is in Beta development and will improve with future firmware versions. We can test the auto pilot performance when the car arrives._​​


WOW! I'd call in to a different service center if you have the option and get a second opinion. That's just stupid. I've seen my Model 3 run through it's calibration now 3 times since I've owned the thing. And several others I know have had this procedure done. I imagine you get this type of variation of service quality with most large companies, but these communities really put it right out there for everyone to see.


----------



## GDN

ibgeek said:


> WOW! I'd call in to a different service center if you have the option and get a second opinion. That's just stupid. I've seen my Model 3 run through it's calibration now 3 times since I've owned the thing. And several others I know have had this procedure done. I imagine you get this type of variation of service quality with most large companies, but these communities really put it right out there for everyone to see.


Did anything cause the calibration to run? Did you contact service to have it done? You are referring to the circle around the steering wheel icon correct? I've never had mine recalibrate and don't think I've heard of this from anyone else (at least not doing it 100% on its own.) Please share details of how and when it recalibrated.


----------



## garsh

ibgeek said:


> WOW! I'd call in to a different service center if you have the option and get a second opinion.


Sorry, that's just not an option outside of California. 

However, if you can provide me some sort of Tesla-internal information about this calibration procedure, so that I can ask them to "look it up", that might be constructive.


----------



## ibgeek

GDN said:


> Did anything cause the calibration to run? Did you contact service to have it done? You are referring to the circle around the steering wheel icon correct? I've never had mine re-calibrate and don't think I've heard of this from anyone else (at least not doing it 100% on its own.) Please share details of how and when it re-calibrated.


For me personally, 1 re-calibration was manually started right after v10 was released because AP was unusable. The other 2 were when I purchased the car and driving home with my FSD computer after install. But others I know who were experiencing issues or who had windows replaced have had re-calibration done. And there is at least one forum post in this forum (no idea where) where a tech initiated a re-calibration specifically to fix the sonar sensors and stop ping ponging.


----------



## ibgeek

garsh said:


> Sorry, that's just not an option outside of California.
> 
> However, if you can provide me some sort of Tesla-internal information about this calibration procedure, so that I can ask them to "look it up", that might be constructive.


While California does have many more centers that most areas in the US. There are several states with multiple centers.
List here: https://www.tesla.com/findus/list/services/United States
Looks like there are 3 total centers in PA 3 or 4 hours away from you but if your service center sucks then it might be worth the drive.

I'm afraid I can not offer anything more. Techs are VERY aware of what a camera and sensor calibration is. It is done when windshields are replaced, when the FSD computer is installed and when any camera is replaced. They absolutely can initiate this calibration manually.


----------



## garsh

Anyhow, they said they'll be upgrading my car to the FSD computer, so it doesn't matter after all.


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> I finally scheduled service for my vehicle. I mentioned:
> 
> _Fix Autopilot steering oscillations (recalibrate sensors?)_​​They replied via text:
> 
> _For the autopilot concern, there is no sensor recalibration. Autopilot is in Beta development and will improve with future firmware versions. We can test the auto pilot performance when the car arrives._​​


Last night I had to continually take control while semi trucks passed on my left, the ping-ponging was too much for my comfort level.


----------



## GDN

ibgeek said:


> For me personally, 1 re-calibration was manually started right after v10 was released because AP was unusable. The other 2 were when I purchased the car and driving home with my FSD computer after install. But others I know who were experiencing issues or who had windows replaced have had re-calibration done. And there is at least one forum post in this forum (no idea where) where a tech initiated a re-calibration specifically to fix the sonar sensors and stop ping ponging.


The bottom line is this calibration has never just run on its own for the heck of it. All 3 were triggered for a known and specific reason. New Car, HW3 upgrade, special request via Service.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

IPv6Freely said:


> Yeah that would work too. I've just been switching to my wife's profile and then right back to mine, which works.


I no longer always get the "save" option when adjusting my seat. I have switched to Easy Entry and back which seems to work.


----------



## NJturtlePower

NJturtlePower said:


> OK, bug/issue I haven't yet seen mentioned..... Started noticing it while I was on 36.2.4 and it remains on 40.2.1 for me...
> 
> *When Navigating on route the volume level defaults to MUTE. I change it to my desired volume, the profile icon blinks "Saved" but next route (after a profile change or sleep)...same defaulted Mute state. Anybody else?*


Just following up on this bug... still exists for me in 2020.4.1


----------



## DocScott

I've observed a new phenomenon with AP--I'm not sure if it showed up with this version, or a little bit earlier, but it's definitely fairly recent:

When the car is on AP, and the road ahead gets a little tricky, the "nag" time for hands on the wheel goes to zero. So if you're not torquing the wheel _at that moment_, it gives the two beeps and "hands on the wheel" reminder. It does _not_ go through the flashing blue screen level of warning first. And it does _not_ disengage, as long as you then apply a bit of torque to the wheel.

I've now observed this multiple times. It can happen when the lane lines get sketchy, for example. And it's always happened when my hands were on the wheel (because my hands are almost always on the wheel), but I just didn't happen to be exerting any torque at the moment the issue I arose.

So it's AP saying "I can handle this, I think--but you really need to be paying attention right now at this moment and be extra-ready to take control."

I think that's a _great_ innovation. It makes AP much safer, without being overly intrusive. It's a good step toward L3, as well, suggesting how a transition from an L3 environment to an L2 environment could be handled without dropping all the way to L0 in between.


----------



## garsh

DocScott said:


> I've observed a new phenomenon with AP--I'm not sure if it showed up with this version, or a little bit earlier, but it's definitely fairly recent:


There are certain locations where this happens for me semi-regularly. It's not a new behavior.

As you say, it's when AP seems to be quite unsure if it's correctly figured out where the lanes are, and asks you to take over immediately. But then it quickly figures things out again and is fine.


----------



## DocScott

garsh said:


> There are certain locations where this happens for me semi-regularly. It's not a new behavior.
> 
> As you say, it's when AP seems to be quite unsure if it's correctly figured out where the lanes are, and asks you to take over immediately. But then it quickly figures things out again and is fine.


That description doesn't quite match what I'm seeing. It does not ask me to take over--that's a different message and a different sound cue. This is definitely the "hands on wheel" sounds and visual cues rather than the "take over now" cues.


----------



## bwilson4web

Using Teslafi, I was wondering why I'd not gotten an update:









​
The nearly identical ratio of AP 2.5 to (AP 2.5 + AP 3) suggests some common hardware in one set of Model 3.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy

DocScott said:


> That description doesn't quite match what I'm seeing. It does not ask me to take over--that's a different message and a different sound cue. This is definitely the "hands on wheel" sounds and visual cues rather than the "take over now" cues.


I've noticed what you're seeing for the last several months, I believe. I think the tones are similar between stop-ignoring-warnings (which has the same message I recall seeing) and I-give-up-take-over-immediately, but maybe 2 beeps instead of 3?


----------



## DocScott

Kizzy said:


> I've noticed what you're seeing for the last several months, I believe. I think the tones are similar between stop-ignoring-warnings (which has the same message I recall seeing) and I-give-up-take-over-immediately, but maybe 2 beeps instead of 3?


I think that "stop-ignoring-warnings" is two medium-speed chimes at the same pitch, while I-give-up-take-over-immediately is more (3? 5?) rapid beeps, higher-pitched and more buzzer-like.


----------



## Kizzy

DocScott said:


> I think that "stop-ignoring-warnings" is two medium-speed chimes at the same pitch, while I-give-up-take-over-immediately is more (3? 5?) rapid beeps, higher-pitched and more buzzer-like.


You're right. I haven't been driving much lately. I noticed more recently that I got a bunch of tones but didn't notice a red steering wheel come up. I can't recall now if they were harsher or not, but it reminded me that the tones are of different qualities.


----------

